# help with getting error codes for 1990 nissan pathfinder



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

Two things that i wanted to know

1. I wanted to know where is the MIL light on the 1990 nissan pathfinder, because i dont see a check engine light or anything like that so i dont know if another light on the dash subsitutes for the MIL light, 

2. Also have a little problem with reading the ecm code. I put it on the diagonsitic mode and the code started flashing i was hopin u would know wat the code was. Both the red and green lights were flashing. the code was (this the amount of times the lights were flashing) 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and had like a 6 sec interval between flashes. Thanks


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you are trying to get an OBD2 connecter on it to read code, the plug in is in the fuse box, its a dangling harness. For the MIL light, turn the key to on position, (not started) and there should be an engine symbol highlighted in yellow, if its on, its works, if its off, the bulb is burnt out


as for the lights, you are looking at the computer under the seat right? If so if the red and green light are flashing, the ignition timing is off. There should be an adjusting screw on the computer, turn it until only the green light flashes. If the truck sputters when you adjust this, then go to the distributor cap losen the two bolts that hold it on and move it side to side to advance the timing. You may need a timing light to make sure that the crank pulley is alligned at 10 degrees (second grove on pulley going from left to right) and make sure the bolt sticking out of front cover is alligned with that.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

when the lights flash 3 times turn the selector switch off and then record the flashes...


----------



## HardBodyMama (Mar 17, 2009)

This car doesn't have OBD 2, go here:

Ecu Self-diagnostics For 87-95 Pathfinder - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------

